# [Rom][CDMA] Koa Rom - Any Leak (7/6/2012)



## spc_hicks09 (Jul 26, 2011)

*KOA ROM*
KOA (KOH-AH) IS THE HAWAIIAN WORD FOR "SOLDIER"​Built from CM9 Source Thanks to DHacker, Hashcode, DroidTh3ory, Google, Android, Cyanogen, AOSP
for making all of this possible!

*IF YOU INSTALL THIS ROM WITH BOOTSTRAP, DO NOT COMPLAIN ABOUT STUFF NOT WORKING. SAFESTRAP2.0 IS A REQUIREMENT FOR A REASON.*

*Personal Thanks:*
I would personally like to thank the following people in no particular order:

*andlaw:* for being an awesome dev and making me want to get back in the game
*Van:* for bringing smiles to my face when I was stressed out, even after all he's been through.
*Matt:* for his knowledge and insight, and for being a moving force.
*Alex, Russ, Gerland, Aaron and DemoManMLS:* for being my testers for the last 5 or 6 days and not being mad about having to wipe data every time lol. Thanks Guys! Would also like to thank all the other developers here. Arcanexvi, DDX, Nitro, EmericanX and anyone else. If I forgot to add your name, it's not personal. There are just so many great devs here and it's hard to remember all your names lol.

*If you would like to donate to me, please send me a PM with your email address and how much you would like to donate. It's NOT needed but greatly appreciated. At least click the like button please? By donating, you get the following perks:*

1. Download links PM'd to you before they're posted
2. A chance to test any ROMs or Themes that need testing
3. Your name added to every OP as a "contributor."

*Contributors:*
*Gerland
bstrong
john420m1977
Silverlink34
churchmouth*

*Myself, RootzWiki, DHacker, Hashcode, nor anyone else, is responsible for what YOU DO TO YOUR PHONE! You take on ALL RESPONSIBILITY by flashing this ROM and the gapps package.*

*So what exactly is KOA ROM?*
KOA ROM is a ROM that will stand out. It has features, speed tweaks and battery tweaks that no other ICS ROM has right now for the RAZR.

*Some of those features include:*
CM9 Calendar on Lockscreen
CM9 Lockscreen Weather
Data on boot
Full Beats Audio - Flashable Zip
Chrome Browser
Google Music for default Music Player
*Apollo Music App
*CM Wallpapers
Apex (free) as default home launcher
Full init.d support
3G speed tweaks
GPS Speed tweaks (better connection, faster lock-on)
Minfree Tweaks
Kernel Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Disabled kernel logging for speed.
CM9 Theme Chooser
Jelly Bean Nexus Bootanimation
Jelly Bean Play Store

*Requirements before flashing:*
Safestrap 2.0 for ICS Leak: http://d-h.st/LOH
Be on a leak (.75 .79 .84 .85 .203 .204 .206 .208 .209 .210 .211 .214)
Have a working nand backup!!!!!

*Known Issues:*
Cropped resolution for screenshots and tasker, also when rotating screen.
Webtop Not Working

*What works?*
Everything - Including Netflix

*MAKE SURE YOU HAVE AT LEAST 80% BATTERY BEFORE DOING ANY OF THIS!*

*Setting up safestrap: (only if you're just now installing safestrap, if you already have it installed jump to the "install instructions" section)*
Download KOA ROM
Download gapps package
Place ROM and gapps package on external or internal sdcard
Install the Safestrap apk
Open the apk and install the recovery
Reboot, then press the Menu button on your phone to boot into the recovery
Now in recovery, select "safe boot menu"
Now select "Toggle Safe System"
Now select "Yes-Enable Safe System"
Wait for it to do its thing.
Back out to the main menu of the recovery
Select "mounts and storage"
Select "format /system"
Wait
Select "wipe data/factory reset"
Select "wipe cache partition"
Select "advanced"
Select "wipe dalvik cache"

*Install Instructions:*
Download ROM and gapps from links provided below.
Place ROM and gapps on your external or internal sdcard (remember where you put them)
Reboot into recovery
Wipe data/factory reset
Wipe cache partition
Wipe dalvik cache
Flash ROM
Flash gapps
Reboot
*PROFIT!*
Upon reboot, wait for about 30-45 seconds, 3G (4G if you're in a 4G area) SHOULD start on boot.
Proceed with device setup.

NOW GET TO FLASHING!!!!

*NEW BUILD:* - *FULL WIPE HIGHLY SUGGESTED!!*
*Download KOA ROM 7/6/2012:*
http://www.mediafire...xe7ap10mjc7rmmq

*Download GAPPS:*
http://www.mediafire...8o5o9hc7phrg995

*Download Beats Audio (flashable zip):*
http://d-h.st/vm3


----------



## spc_hicks09 (Jul 26, 2011)

Your screenshots will be different, icons are not included.


----------



## spc_hicks09 (Jul 26, 2011)

If for some reason you lose data. You will need to open the included "Phone Info" app and toggle your data back. To do that, follow these steps:

*1.* Open the app and select "Phone Information"

*2.* Scroll to where you see "Set Preferred Network Type" and change this setting to "GSM Only"

*3.* Wait for 3G or 4G to kick back in

*4.* Once data kicks back in, toggle back to "LTE/CDMA/EvDo/GSM/WCDMA"
=======================================================================

*Wifi Tether Settings:*

In order to get the included Wifi Tether app working, you need to change the following settings:

If you have not been able to get wifi tether to work with the built-in app. Change these settings, and ONLY THESE SETTINGS!

Device Profile - Generic ICS
Setup Method - Auto
Channel - 11
Change LAN - 192.168.2.0/24
WiFi-driver reload - Checked
Routing Fix - Checked

Quick Fix: Use FoxFi
============================================================================
*TEXT MESSAGES FROM VERIZON:*

If you get the text messages from Verizon (6250 or whatever). This is how you get rid of that. Login to your Verizon Wireless account. Towards the top, mouse over where it says "My Verizon" and look under "My Plans and Services" and click on "Change Features." Select your phone or the phone that is getting the messages. Now when the next page comes up, look for "Cloud Storage and Sync" and remove the Email Sync option. It's free and will not change your billing. There you go, no more texts


----------



## spc_hicks09 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Attention Followers!!*​
*As of now, there will be no more development coming from me for a little while. All the projects I'm currently involved with are taking too much time away from my family and it's starting to affect that aspect of my life. My family comes first, they always will. It's been a great ride and I can't wait to get everything settled down and start this up again. You guys have been great! I really appreciate all the support I've received here. Just so you guys know, I'm not leaving the site or leaving the RAZR, just taking a break for a while to give my family the time they deserve. I WILL BE BACK.*


----------

